# My gravid T. Fasciata



## Andrew (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of my gravid viper gecko. I cant wait for the babies!







And if you look closely in this one, you can see the eggs through her skin.






Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Aug 8, 2005)

wow andrew, they are beautiful. Do you know how long it is until they will lay?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 8, 2005)

Excellent species to keep Andrew, great pics and good luck with the younglings!

Dave


----------



## Andrew (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks. I would imagine that she should lay within two weeks, but im not sure.


----------



## Ian (Aug 9, 2005)

nice, nice, have fun with them, and good luck  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

